# Welchen Arbeitspeicher? Single-Rank? Dual-Rank? Die Fragen eines Laien...



## Aminals (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

alle Jahre wieder gönne ich mir einen neuen PC. Nun ist es wieder soweit. Und jedes mal muss ich mich neu in das Thema Hardware einlesen. Zumindest oberflächlich um die passenden Komponenten zusammen stellen zu können. Nun sind mir im Zuge meiner Recherche zwei neue Begriffe untergekommen, die mich – je mehr ich darüber gelesen habe – verwirren.
Und zwar geht es um die Begriffe Singel-Rank und Dual-Rank beim Arbeitsspeicher.

Eigentlich muss ich nur wissen, was in meiner Zusammenstellung am meisten Sinn macht.

Mainboard: 	MSI Z370-A PRO Intel Z370
CPU: 			Intel Core i5 8600K
Festplatte:	500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"

Als Arbeitspeicher habe ich zunächst diesen raus gesucht:

16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit


Da dieser allerdings in den letzten Tagen einen großen Preissprung gemacht hat und mein Budget sehr begrenzt ist, habe ich folgende alternativen raus gesucht:

2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Dual Rank weiß bulk DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Single

oder

2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Single Rank weiß bulk DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Single

Mit meinem Laienverständnis meine ich verstanden zu haben, dass der Unterschied zwischen Dual- und Singel-Rank der ist, dass beim Dual-Rank doppelt so viele Chips gleichzeitig angesprochen werden können, was zu verkürzten Ladezeiten führen kann.

Ist es nun wichtig wie viele Speicherbänke das Mainboard zur verfügung stellt, wenn man 2 Dual-Rank Riegel verwendet? Und spielt der Dual-Channel Modus bei diesen Überlegungen auch eine Rolle?
Was mich zusätzlich verwirrt hat, ist, dass bei meiner ersten Wahl weder Single- noch Dual-Rank angegeben ist.

Entschuldigt die vielen Fragen, aber ich bin mir einfach sehr unsicher, was ich bestellen soll. Für den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich um die 180€ angedacht und es sollten auf jeden Fall 16GB sein.


Vllt. noch zu meinem Anwendungsbereich:
Ich benutze den Rechner hauptsächlich zur Audio-Produktion. Dabei verwende ich viele VST-Instrumente und Sample-Libraries, die in den Kontakt-Sampler von Native-Instruments geladen werden. Wie zum Bsp. Analog Strings von Output.

Ich danke allen, die sich die Mühe machen, mir zu Antworten. 
Die jenigen, denen dieser Thread zu blöd ist, können ihn gerne ignorieren 

LG
Aminals


----------



## amdahl (13. Januar 2018)

Der Unterschied single- oder dual-rank wird bei deinem System weniger als 5% Leistung ausmachen zu Gunsten von dual-rank. Nimm was billiger ist.

Wie viele DIMM-Slots das Mainboard hat ist unerheblich so lange es wenigstens ein Slot pro Kanal ist. Nur kannst du eben bei 2 Slots nicht so einfach auf 32GB aufstocken wenn du es mal für nötig hältst. Deshalb ein Board mit 4 Slots nehmen, auch wenn die Plattform nur dual-channel bietet.

Bei begrenztem Budget kannst du dir auch den I5-8400 überlegen. Durch multi-core enhancement (setzt den Takt bei Last auf allen Kernen auf den Takt für single-core turbo fest) lässt der sich fast genau so schnell machen wie ein nicht übertakteter I5-8600k.

Edit: Falls du deinen RAM über Geizhals suchst aufpassen, der Laden "MIX-Computer" trägt sich überall mit Bestpreisen ein, hat aber nie etwas lieferbar.


----------



## Aminals (13. Januar 2018)

Ah super, vielen Dank.

Das MSI Z370-A PRO verfügt über 4 Slots, wäre demnach also die richtige Wahl.
Habe das System bisher komplett bei Mindfactory zusammen gestellt. Dort unterscheiden sich Dual- und Single-Rank preislich nur im Nachkommabreich 

Danke auch für den Hinweis mit "Mix-Computer".


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Dual Rank Module sind bei gleichem Takt minimal schneller.
Crucial Module sind meistens Dual ranked.
Kann aber auch Nachteile haben.Wie unten zu lesen:


Spoiler



Bänke/Ranks

Ein DIMM lässt sich mit einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl jeweils gleicher Module aufbauen. Das JEDEC-Gremium macht dabei ganz bestimmte Vorgaben zum Aufbau der DIMMs. Erlaubt ist es, Chips einzusetzen, die entweder 4 (nur mit Puffer), 8 oder 16 Datenleitungen (s. o. Leitungen) in Anspruch nehmen. Des Weiteren ist immer eine bestimmte Gruppe von DRAM-Chips jeweils einer Bank zugeordnet. Eine Bank oder ein Rank (gemäß JEDEC-Terminologie) ist dabei ein eindeutiger, unabhängig adressierbarer 64 bit breiter Bereich eines Speichermoduls (bei ECC-Modulen 72 bit).[1][2] Jede Bank verhält sich dabei wie ein separates Speichermodul. Daher belasten beispielsweise Zwei-Bank-Module die Busleitungen genau so stark wie zwei Ein-Bank-Module. Es existieren Speichermodule mit einer Bank, zwei oder vier Bänken (Single-, Dual- und Quad-Rank-DIMMs). Da Chipsätze in der Regel nur maximal 8 Bänke verwalten können (bzw. bei hohem Tempo wie DDR-400 zumeist nur 6 Bänke), muss man für großen Speicherausbau (z. B. 8 × 2 GiB = 16 GiB) auf Ein-Bank-Module zurückgreifen, da mit Zwei-Bank-Modulen mit 4 × 2 Bänken bereits alle 8 Bänke belegt wären. Zudem muss in solchen Fällen meist die Geschwindigkeit der RAMs reduziert werden, zum Beispiel von PC3200 auf PC2700, da ansonsten die Interferenzen auf den Leitungen zu groß werden.

Zwischen der Bankanzahl und der einseitigen oder beidseitigen Bestückung der Speichermodule mit Speicherchips (Single-sided/double-sided) besteht kein direkter Zusammenhang, d. h. einseitig bestückte Module können zwei Bänke enthalten, und beidseitig bestückte Module können nur eine Bank enthalten.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2018)

Wobei sich dein Quote scheinbar noch auf DDR1 bezieht. 

Heute ist es meistens so, dass beidseitig bestückte Riegel auch DualRank sind.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Du meinst mit der Limitierung was verwaltet werden kann.Ja das kann sein das sich das auf älteren Ram bezieht.
Ist ein Wiki Link.
Wobei dort ja steht das die Bestückung nichts mit den Ranks(Bänken) zu tuen haben muss.Es kann also auch einseitig bestückter Ram Dual ranked sein.So hab ich es zumindest verstanden


----------



## vitamind (3. November 2018)

Aminals schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hole den Thread hoch weil ich ihn über Google gefunden und fast die gleiche Problemstellung mit diesen Komponenten habe:

Mainboard: 	MSI Z370-A PRO Intel Z370
CPU: 			Intel Core i5 8400

Ich hatte bereits einen Crucial DDR4 8GB-2666 eingebaut 

und habe mir nachträglich einen

Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 8GB-2666 dazu geholt.

Aida64 sagt mir über den verbauten Arbeitsspeicher auf Slot 2

Modulgröße	8 GB (1 rank, 16 banks)

und über den hinzugefügten Arbeitsspeicher auf Slot 4

Modulgröße	8 GB (2 ranks, 16 banks)

Der Memory Bench Mark sagt mir für Read: 18574 MB/s

und was mich nun stutzig macht Memory Bus: 666,3Mhz

sind die Werte so annehmbar? 

Wenn ich im Bios den Takt auf 2666Mhz einstelle und Neustarte, funktioniert der Video Controller nicht mehr, sprich ich bekomme kein Bild (keine Ahnung warum ausgerechnet das Bild nicht geht, der PC aber ansonsten hochzufahren scheint).
Ich habe dann den neuen Stick nochmal ausgebaut und im Bios den Takt wieder auf [AUTO] gestellt und den zweiten Riegel nochmal eingebaut (gleiche Slots 2 und 4).

Seitdem läuft das System wieder. Allerdings will er von mir beim hochfahren, dass ich im Bios was am Arbeitsspeicher umstellen soll. Ich weiß allerdings nicht was und nachdem ich den Takt auf 2666Mhz festgelegt habe und erst mal nichts mehr lief, habe ich die Finger davon gelassen.

16GB DDR4 zeigt er mir wohl an. In CPU-Z sagt er mir auch Riegel 1 ist Single Rank und Riegel 2 Dual Rank (mit XMP 2.0)

Ich dachte jedenfalls, dass ich mit einem weiteren DDR4 8GB von Crucial und 2666Mhz Takt  nichts falsch machen kann, aber wirklich optimal scheinen die Speicher nicht zu laufen.

a. muss ich irgendwo beide Speicher auf Dual Channel umstellen, ist das überhaupt möglich?
b. wie kommt es zu dem geringen Bus Takt und wieso läuft nichts, wenn ich ihn auf die angegebenen 2666Mhz festlege?
c. kann es sein, dass Speicher 1 nur Single Channel kann und mit dem Speicher 2 im Dual Channel nicht harmoniert?
d. würde sich die Leistung verbessern wenn ich beide Riegel in Slot 3 und 4 stecke? Slot 1 ist wegen meines CPU Kühlers nicht nutzbar.

Ich habe mich nie so intensiv mit Arbeitsspeicher auseinander gesetzt und mir erst in aktueller Situation was angelesen.

Das ist vielleicht nicht klug gewesen, aber deswegen bin ich ja nun hier, um mich darüber auszutauschen und was ich verbessern könnte.

MfG
vitamind


----------



## Salatsauce45 (3. November 2018)

vitamind schrieb:


> und was mich nun stutzig macht Memory Bus: 666,3Mhz
> 
> sind die Werte so annehmbar?


Nein, wird ein Auslesefehler sein. Memory Bus sollte immer die Hälfte des Taktes entsprechen.



> a. muss ich irgendwo beide Speicher auf Dual Channel umstellen, ist das überhaupt möglich?


Nein, Dual Channel wird von der CPU bestimmt, nicht von den Modulen und funktioniert nur in den Slots 1-3 und 2-4


> c. kann es sein, dass Speicher 1 nur Single Channel kann und mit dem Speicher 2 im Dual Channel nicht harmoniert?


siehe a


> d. würde sich die Leistung verbessern wenn ich beide Riegel in Slot 3 und 4 stecke? Slot 1 ist wegen meines CPU Kühlers nicht nutzbar.


Standardkonfiguration bei Z370 und 2 Sticks sind Slot 2 und 4. Wenn du auf 3 und 4 wechselst und damit auf Dualchannel verzichtest kannst du mit erheblichen Leistungsverlusten rechnen. So gesagt weiß ich auch nicht, wieso der zweite Riegel sich nicht hochtakten lässt. Möglicherweise ein Problem mit den tertiären Timings. Versuchs noch einmal auf 2666 MHz zu takten aber deaktiviere vorher Fast Boot im BIOS. Das wäre mein Ansatz.


----------

